
Sick of sudoers NOPASSWD? The tool I never knew I needed - odedlaz
https://oded.blog/2017/08/30/runas-tool/
======
dozzie
Like in this oneliner?

    
    
      perl -e 'my $uid = (getpwnam shift)[2]; my $gid = (getgrnam shift)[2]; $( = $) = $gid; $< = $> = $uid; exec @ARGV' -- ...

